
VCs have 'Dying Unicorn' lists, but they aren't sharing them - steven2012
http://fortune.com/2015/09/08/dying-unicorn-lists/
======
Sanddancer
I'm starting to wonder if we're going to see a revival and/or reimplementation
of fuckedcompany. There seem to be a growing number of indications that some
percentage of companies are going to fall apart, but as this article shows, no
one wants to talk about it.

